# Gaming CPU



## VenkiP4 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi all,
Pls help me in building CPU for gaming...(Monitor, KB, mouse, speakers, External soundcard and harddisk not required as I have them).
Budget is 20,000 to 30,000 rupees.
All components can be cheap and easily upgradable....
Should be able to play GTA4 at maximum settings....

Thanks...


----------



## ayuboy (Jun 3, 2009)

forget it.

Not possible 

a gaming Rig at 20~30k is not possible

you can get an entry level at 30k


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2009)

@VenkiP4, wait for Athlon X2 250 and Phenom II X2 550. If it is urgent, try this

CPU: Phenom II X3 710: 7.2k-7.5k
Mobo: Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H or Gigabyte MA78GM-S2HP or ASUS 780G based board: 4.5k-5k or Jetway HA-07 Ultra for 6k (crossfire enabled)
RAM: Corsair XMS2 (comes with nice heatsink) 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz: 3k
GPU: Palit GTX260 SP216 Sonic 896MB or Palit HD4870 1GB: 11.5k-12k
PSU: Corsair VX550W: 5.5k-6k


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2009)

ayuboy said:


> forget it.
> 
> Not possible
> 
> ...


 
talk some sense dude!!!


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Desibond....Pls suggest cabin and cooler also...
What I am looking for is cheapest one (low quality is also fine..anyway warranty would be there na)


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Desibond....Pls suggest cabin and cooler also...
What I am looking for is cheapest one (low quality is also fine..anyway warranty would be there na)


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2009)

What about Cooler Master Elite 330 for cabinet? costs around 1.8k


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep good.....cant we have cheapest MB & processor & Gfx card...


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 4, 2009)

Depends on where you are buying.
If you are living in mumbai,go to lamington road and buy components yourself.It will be much cheaper.You can get more bang for same money.
@ayuboylease,Entry level PCs can play latest games too.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2009)

You want to play games at max settings, you get the best CPU and GFX that you can buy.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 4, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @VenkiP4, wait for Athlon X2 250 and Phenom II X2 550. If it is urgent, try this
> 
> CPU: Phenom II X3 710: 7.2k-7.5k
> Mobo: Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H or Gigabyte MA78GM-S2HP or ASUS 780G based board: 4.5k-5k or Jetway HA-07 Ultra for 6k (crossfire enabled)
> ...



thats good !! 

BTW Asus boards & gigabyte boards price is little hiked so totally comes up to 35 + cabinet 

if so he can go HD 4850 wid corsair VX450 !! so it comes to 30K


----------



## ayuboy (Jun 5, 2009)

Cmon He said GTA4 @ MAX even Mid level rigs cant give that high..


----------



## ayuboy (Jun 5, 2009)

Core2 Extreme FTW


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2009)

^^^ welcome to computer world !!


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for all suggestions.....would i be able to play GTA4 at max with this Rig?
I have Dell XPS M1530 laptop with which I could not play GTA4 even at 1024*768 resolution.....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2009)

VenkiP4 said:


> Thanks for all suggestions.....would i be able to play GTA4 at max with this Rig?
> I have Dell XPS M1530 laptop with which I could not play GTA4 even at 1024*768 resolution.....



HD 4850 is capable of handling GTA 4 up to 1650 X 1080 resolution with high settings 

if u extend ur budget to 35K to 40K then u can go for GTX 260 or HD 4870 1GB which play in HD 1920 X 1080 .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 5, 2009)

X3 720: 7.2k
Biostar TA790GX 128M or MSI K9A2 CF - F : 5.5k
MSI HD 4770*2 CF: 13k
VX 450 or Antec EA 650 SLI: 4k or 4.8k
2*2GB : 3k
330 or antibiotic: 1.8 or 1.6k

This can kick even GTS 275 or GTX 280 in almost every games and benchs and plays GTA4 at max upto 900/1050p.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 5, 2009)

Suggestion:

X3 720 B.E. @ 7.8k
Biostar TA790GXB A3+ @ 5.8k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k
Kingston 2*2=4GB @ 2.4k
CM Elite 334 w/o PSU @ 1.8k
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR5 Special Sonic @ 9.4k

All within ur budget. But please tell me your monitor resolution.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> X3 720: 7.2k
> Biostar TA790GX 128M or MSI K9A2 CF - F : 5.5k
> MSI HD 4770*2 CF: 13k
> VX 450 or Antec EA 650 SLI: 4k or 4.8k
> ...



good config , but crossfire never work with many games , then ANTEC 650 EA is 6K


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Suggestion:
> 
> X3 720 B.E. @ 7.8k
> Biostar TA790GXB A3+ @ 5.8k
> ...



this one nice !!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 5, 2009)

Noticed one thing? EDIT button is missing.


----------



## ayuboy (Jun 5, 2009)

oh yeah


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 5, 2009)

EA 650 is for 4.8k at lynx


----------



## hellgate (Jun 5, 2009)

luks like no1 is suggesting a Intel config..........

i wud say:
E8400 -> 9k (get the E0 stepping.oc's to 4GHz & above easliy.using 1 now does 4.25Ghz)
MSI P45 Neo-F -> 6k
Transcend 2*2 (4GB) -> 2.4k
Palit GTX 260 -> 10.5k
Corsair VX450/Tagan 500W -> 3.8/3.6k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2009)

ANTEC EA 650 is available for 4.8K means its gr8 deal then Y need to go for CORSAIR TX series its waste


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 6, 2009)

desiibond said:


> What about Cooler Master Elite 330 for cabinet? costs around 1.8k





for cabinet right away go for......CM 690....costs around 3.5k till date.....@ lynxindia.com


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 6, 2009)

hellgate said:


> luks like no1 is suggesting a Intel config..........
> 
> i wud say:
> *E8400* -> 9k (get the E0 stepping.oc's to 4GHz & above easliy.using 1 now does 4.25Ghz)
> ...



AMD phenom 2 940  is much faster than E8400 also in Overclocking 

Palit GTX 260 is 11.3k


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 6, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> AMD phenom 2 940  is much faster than E8400 also in Overclocking
> 
> Palit GTX 260 is 11.3k



NO NVIDIA.......go for PALIT HD 4870 DUAL SONIC EDITION 1GB DDR5 I MUCH BETTER THAN GTX260/!!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 6, 2009)

rahulbalmuri said:


> NO NVIDIA.......go for PALIT HD 4870 DUAL SONIC EDITION 1GB DDR5 I MUCH BETTER THAN GTX260/!!!!



PALIT GTX 260 SP216 sonic is much faster than HD 4870 1GB sonic , out of 10 games 6 games GTX 260 scores more FPS than HD 4870


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 6, 2009)

ya, EA 650 @ 4.8k is a real gr8 deal. EA too is seasonic OEM[like VX], and EA 650 is SLi certified, though it looks like a cheap PSU. It 80% efficient, and overloads great with active PFC.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 6, 2009)

hellgate said:


> luks like no1 is suggesting a Intel config..........
> 
> i wud say:
> E8400 -> 9k (get the E0 stepping.oc's to 4GHz & above easliy.using 1 now does 4.25Ghz)
> ...



OCing to 4.25 Ghz is gr8, but even @ 4.25Ghz, E8400 cant match an X3 720@ 3.8Ghz.
Even at stock, 2.8Ghz 720 is much faster than E8400@ 3Ghz.
And X3 720[7.2k] is cheaper than E8400[8.5k]
Also LGA775 ll be obselete soon, as intel is jumping over platforms every now and then. There already is 2 new CPU sockets out. But AM2+/Am3 platforms gonna stay for a while or atleast is backward compatible for upcoming 2~3 gens.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 6, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> ya, EA 650 @ 4.8k is a real gr8 deal. EA too is seasonic OEM[like VX], and EA 650 is SLi certified, though it looks like a cheap PSU. It 80% efficient, and overloads great with active PFC.



except the EA380, the other Antecs are now made by Delta. jonnyGURU lately tested these Delta units and said they are even better than the old Seasonic ones. So the price may change, I dunno whether Lynx updates their site frequently, or r they still selling the old stock...


----------



## Krow (Jun 6, 2009)

*@ dOm1naTOr* If he wants to play GTA IV @ max, then CF isnt gonna help as AMD have disabled CF for GTA IV. I read this in some review. The game is said to be heavily processor dependent! Why doesnt anybody suggest the HX-520??? Its modular... no cable clutter... Its both CF and SLI certified and its GREAT! I dunno how much it costs, though! Wont be too expensive i suppose...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 6, 2009)

HX520 is medium level PSU its not expensive , But all the Vrails have only 480 watts shared no problem up to GTX260 + 65nm proccy 

The Higher Level of GPU need HX 620 ,, HX 620 is nice PSU ever


----------



## Krow (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^ Is it better than VX450W? If yes, then its a great option, depending upon the pricing!!!


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 12, 2009)

I could not reply as I was out of Bangalore....
Thanks for all replies guys.....
I have Dell S1909W (my friends monitor) which has 1366 x 768 resolution.
In future I am planning to buy monitor with more resolution.....


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 12, 2009)

I could not reply as I was out of Bangalore....
Thanks for all replies guys.....
I have Dell S1909W (my friends monitor) which has 1366 x 768 resolution.
In future I am planning to buy monitor with more resolution.....
Any chance that the prices may drop in next 2 or 3 months?.....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2009)

Prices always drop


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 12, 2009)

Guys.....Change in plan....I have total budget of 50000/- for complete desktop......so suggest me a good gaming PC within budget...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2009)

X4 940 BE: 11k
Gigabyte 790GX: 8.5k
2*2Gb DDR2 800 OCZ: 2.4k
640 GB HDD: 3.8k
ZOtac/PalitGTX 275: 14k
VX 550: 5.8k
sam s2233 : 10.5k


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 13, 2009)

@ dOm1naTOr
Hey how did u get 8800GT in XPS1530....they are supposed to come with 8600...right?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 13, 2009)

^^nope, he has a Sapphire 8800GT with dual slot cooler on one of his desktop.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 13, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> PALIT GTX 260 SP216 sonic is much faster than HD 4870 1GB sonic , out of 10 games 6 games GTX 260 scores more FPS than HD 4870



i think.....GTX 275 @ 12.5k is much better than 260...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2009)

rahulbalmuri said:


> i think.....GTX 275 @ 12.5k is much better than 260...


which brand sells for 12.5k ?
the cheapest ive seen is 13.5k zotac.
ofcourse
but MSI GTX 260 lightning 1.7 GB is lil better than GTS 275 but almost 16k price.


----------



## Krow (Jun 13, 2009)

^^^ If GTX 275= 12.5k, then its a steal!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 14, 2009)

Dont get PALIT GTX 275 , go for EVGA GTX 275 which best for 275 

palit GTX 275 is coming with sonic but not OCed its something wrong with the card 

Get EVGA GTX 275 which best card for Nvidia


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 14, 2009)

zotac is cheapest and factory oced.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah ZOTAC is also nice brand for nvidia


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 14, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> X4 940 BE: 11k
> Gigabyte 790GX: 8.5k
> 2*2Gb DDR2 800 OCZ: 2.4k
> 640 GB HDD: 3.8k
> ...



Total is beyond 50000/- and also need to buy Cabinet.....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 14, 2009)

X4 940 BE: 11k
Gigabyte 790GX: 8.5k or Jetway HA-07 Ultra (Hummer): 6k
Corsair XMS2 2*2Gb DDR2 800: 3k
500GB HDD: 3k
4870 or GTX260: 11.5k
VX450: 4k
sam s2233 : 10.5k
Cooler Master Elite 334 : 2.1k-2.3k


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 14, 2009)

also suggest me good sound card (internal).....
and also is it worth to spend 3000 extra on GTX 275 over 260?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 14, 2009)

ASUS Xonar D2X??


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 14, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ASUS Xonar D2X??


it costs 11000/-!!!!  it crosses my budget......


----------



## desiibond (Jun 14, 2009)

Xonar D1??

Creaive X-Fi ExtremeGamer.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 14, 2009)

I think Creaive X-Fi ExtremeGamer is fine......costs 6000...
I think 22inch monitor is too big.....(never used such a big monitor)


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 14, 2009)

I think Creaive X-Fi ExtremeGamer is fine......costs 6000...
I think 22inch monitor is too big.....(never used such a big monitor)


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> X4 940 BE: 11k
> Gigabyte 790GX: 8.5k or Jetway HA-07 Ultra (Hummer): 6k
> Corsair XMS2 2*2Gb DDR2 800: 3k
> 500GB HDD: 3k
> ...


I have following questions in my mind....
1) Is it worth to put 3000/- extra on GTX 275 over GTX 260 (Performance wise)
2) Is 450 watts power is sufficient if I crossfire 
3) I feel 22inch is too big to watch......wat do u say?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 15, 2009)

^^

2.) NO, 450 W NOT enouigh for CFX (Crossfire X) or for SLi... get atleast 750W PSU for running 2 GPUs.. 

3.)Naa, 22" wud be jus perfect for tat heavy gpu card of urs (gtx 260 or gtx275) .. so go for it..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 15, 2009)

^^

2.) NO, 450 W NOT enouigh for CFX (Crossfire X) or for SLi... get atleast 750W PSU for running 2 GPUs.. 

3.)Naa, 22" wud be jus perfect for tat heavy gpu card of urs (gtx 260 or gtx275) .. so go for it..


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2009)

@Venki:

yes
No
no. if you watch lot of DVD stuff, 22" and 24" will be perfect.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 15, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> 2.) NO, 450 W NOT enouigh for CFX (Crossfire X) or for SLi... get atleast 750W PSU for running 2 GPUs..



so...*750W PSU costs **8200...and 450W costs **3950.....what should I do now....buy 750W whenever I crossfire or buy it now?*


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2009)

@Venki, My suggestion would be to get GTX275 and a VX550W. Don't worry about CF/SLI. Get the best card  you can get right now. And get one that has room for overclocking like Sonic edition


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 15, 2009)

for crossfiring power efficient cards like 4770, glacialtech 650W for 4.8k is more than enough. Its a real gr8 PSU, with 80+ efficiency and overloads upto 750W[ac to hardwaresecrets review].
have seen that a GTX 260 sonsumes more or less same power as a GTS 250. so i think the glacial 650 can handle 260 SLi too.

CFX 4770 is really great, and more than 100% boost in almost all benchs, and beats GTX 260/275 and even GTX 285 and still consuming power less than a single GTX 260 OC.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 15, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> CFX 4770 is really great, and more than 100% boost in almost all benchs, and beats GTX 260/275 and even GTX 285 and still consuming power less than a single GTX 260 OC.


Any idea how much 4770 costs? Could not find in any sites.....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2009)

you will not be able to find HD4770. AMD is looking to clear HD4850 stock first. you have to wait for few more days or weeks


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 15, 2009)

its availability is a problem. every dealer/site says out of stock.
price b/w 6.5k[MSI w/ stock cooler] to 7.5k[XFX custom cooler].

just search for 4770 crossfire reviews.
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/radeon-hd4770-crossfirex.html


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 15, 2009)

Got a doubt about MB Gigabyte 790GX...this has integrated graphics HD3300.....Do I need this integrated thing as I will be having seperate GFX card?
If no suggest me another MB......(because I can save some money for SOUND CARD)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 15, 2009)

it has IGP, but u dun have to bother bout it. even if it wont be used if u install a gfx card, its a native feature of 790GX mobo.
there arent any 790GX mobo w/o IGP.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 15, 2009)

OK....about OS..DO I have to get XP/Vista or wait until Win 7 releases....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 15, 2009)

use win7 RC until it releases. Its as stable as an oliphaunt.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 15, 2009)

Would I be able to install and play games on Win7? all games are supported or only a few?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2009)

am able to play games in wnidows 7. Currently playing burnout paraside ultimate box, crysis, Far cry 2.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 15, 2009)

oh...good...and also suggest me UPS...do we need it as power cuts are less in Bangalore....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2009)

APC is the best dude.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 15, 2009)

What about "APC ES 650VA" *www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BE650Y-IN
...is it enough for VX550W PSU?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 15, 2009)

if u can find GlacialPower GP-AL650AA, better get dat instead of the overpriced VX550.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 16, 2009)

How about Antec EA 650 SLI? costs 4900/-


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

Antec EA 650 SLI is a good model.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 16, 2009)

Do we really need quadra core proc (X4 940 BE)....I think most of the games are not optimized for that...just a thought....


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 16, 2009)

> Antec EA 650 SLI is a good model.


^^+1


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

VenkiP4 said:


> Do we really need quadra core proc (X4 940 BE)....I think most of the games are not optimized for that...just a thought....



if you are going to use your pc for atleast 2 years, go for Quad.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 16, 2009)

anybody using Zebronics cabinets....Orion and Reaper are good looking....


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 16, 2009)

till now I have finalized following...
Gigabyte 790GX    8200/-
X4 940 BE    10425/-
2*2Gb DDR2 800    2500/-
GTX260    11070/- (planning to do cross fire in feature that is why not opted for GTX275)
Antec EA 650     4856/- (Would this be enough If I crossfire?)
WD caviar Green 500 GB    2800/-
Samsung 2233SW    10250/-

Total is 50100/-

Need KB&M, Cabinet and UPS.....
1)About UPS...*APC*             650VA would be enough for this system?
2)About KB&M.....Wireless set from Microsoft is good for gaming? or any other recommendations....budget is 1500/-
3)Cabinet....Zebronics or coolermaster or antec?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

@Venki, MSI DDR3 based mobos are now available for 9.2k. You better couple it with DDR3.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

This is the one I was talking about: *www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1739&maincat_no=1

reviews:
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/790gxg65/
*www.legitreviews.com/article/953/1/

One thing that caught my eye is: Equipped 1 Gigabit (128MB) DDR3 1333MHz IGP boost memory to accelerate onboard VGA 3D performance enhanced up to an additional 15%.

Active Phase Switching, that is complete function to Control Power Demand With Switcing Dynamically, it’s for CPU, Memory and Chipset PWM.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> This is the one I was talking about: *www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1739&maincat_no=1
> 
> reviews:
> *www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/790gxg65/
> ...


GA-MA790GP-DS4H also has 128GB DDR3 memory...costs 8200/-
 *www.gigabyte.in/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2887


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah. add to that socket AM3, DDR3 and I am sure that it will be worthy to put extra 1k on that mobo.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2009)

I didn't read the whole thread, but in lynx-india.com AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition is available for Rs. 5200 plus tax which comes to Rs. 5400 approx.

Do consider it. Its the most VFM gaming CPU available. Better than P2X3 720BE or C2D E8600 if your only intention is to get a CPU which supports most games while allowing you to save enough money to get a high end graphics card.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

there has been a price drop for every AMD processor except X3 720. Looks like this one is being sold like hot cakes.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> yeah. add to that socket AM3, DDR3 and I am sure that it will be worthy to put extra 1k on that mobo.


I think it only supports DDR3.....and DDR3 memory 2x2 costs around 6000/-


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

Transcend DDR3 1333Mhz costs 1800 bucks for 2GB stick.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> there has been a price drop for every AMD processor except X3 720. Looks like this one is being sold like hot cakes.


even price of X4 940 got reduced?....any idea how much it is?
Heard ATI is also reducing prices of graphic cards...is it true?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

yes. X4 940 is at 10.5k now.

HD4850 is now available for 100$ i think i USA. (50$ price drop)


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Transcend DDR3 1333Mhz costs 1800 bucks for 2GB stick.


I think 2GB enough as of now....can add more later....wat do u say?
should I get GTX260 only or get ATI card as price are dropped?
I am planning to get this system this weekend.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2009)

VenkiP4 said:


> I think it only supports DDR3.....and DDR3 memory 2x2 costs around 6000/-


All AM3 CPUs support both DDR2 and DDR3 memory.

And DDR3 memory 2x2 costs Rs. 3600  (see *deltapage.com for info)


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

@Venki, keep a hold on graphics card. Nvidia released GTX260M with GDDR5 memory which makes the card lot more faster. Also, since ATI did a price drop, you better wait for a week or two.

Note: GTX260M is for mobile platform and expect some changes in desktop platform too.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @Venki, keep a hold on graphics card. Nvidia released GTX260M with GDDR5 memory which makes the card lot more faster. Also, since ATI did a price drop, you better wait for a week or two.


Oh OK....what should I do...get all components except GFX now or wait for another 1 or 2 weeks and get all components? I am confused now....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

there won't be much change in DDR3/CPU/mobo

the only changes that are going to happen right now is for GPUs.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> there won't be much change in DDR3/CPU/mobo
> 
> the only changes that are going to happen right now is for GPUs.


Ok.....About KB&M.....Wireless set from Microsoft is good for gaming? or any other recommendation....budget is 1500/-...cant spend more than that....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 16, 2009)

Get Logitech keyboard & mouse 

or just use 2K for better gaming keyboard


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 16, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Get Logitech keyboard & mouse
> 
> or just use 2K for better gaming keyboard


wired or wireless...which model?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

microsoft k/b keys become hard after a long time.

if you are more into gaming, get wired laser set.

anyways, this one's available for 1500 bucks: *www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/devices/4334&cl=roeu,en

But my pick would be this:
Logitech G1 gaming corded desktop.
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=841


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> microsoft k/b keys become hard after a long time.
> 
> if you are more into gaming, get wired laser set.
> 
> ...



I think G1 should be fine......


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have arrived at the following config:
MSI 790GX
X4 940 BE
2*2Gb DDR3 
Antec EA 650 
Samsung 2233SW

As desibond told...will wait for 1 or 2 weeks to get GFX card....any inputs are welcome...
and also pls suggest me cabinet...budget is 2500/-
Is "UPS APC UPS BR 500VA" enough for my configuration?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2009)

for 2.5k, I am think CM Elite 334/335 should be a good buy.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2009)

How good is this Logitech G1 Gaming Desktop Combo ? Does it have any gaming related features ? Is the mouse responsive enough for demanding FPS games ?

PS: Curious since I'm going to need a keyboard/mouse combo soon once I get my desktop/laptop.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 17, 2009)

Came to know there are compatibility issues with MSI 790GX and X4 940 BE.....as pin configs are different
*forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=125707.0


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2009)

@VenkiP4, thats a great find. sorry for not finding this. 

the supported list of processors is X4 925, 945, 955, 910, 810, 805.

Only X4 955 AM3 is avaialble now I think and is around 14k right now.

Looks like you wait for 945 and 925 to release or go for X4 940+ddr2 mobo with am2+ socket.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 17, 2009)

@desibond, this time I will go with :X4 940 + Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H" as I can not wait...only the GFX is pending.....
any idea "UPS APC UPS BR 500VA" is sufficient for my configuration as this has  Output Power Capacity 300 Watts?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2009)

don't go for 500VA. You won't get enough backup for 650W PSU even if the psu is not under full load.

I am having 500VA and the UPS sometimes shuts off inside few seconds when my VX450W PSU stays at full load. but when on AC power, no issues.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 17, 2009)

@desiibond, How about MSI 790GX & X3 720 (it has support for both AM2 & AM3) combination?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2009)

hmm. yes. it's a good combination. how about X4 810 AM3 CPU? Available for 9k and lands between X4 720 and X4 920. It's not black edition though. when it comes to video encoding/ripping, it is lot faster than X3.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 17, 2009)

desiibond said:


> hmm. yes. it's a good combination. how about X4 810 AM3 CPU? Available for 9k and lands between X4 720 and X4 920. It's not black edition though. when it comes to video encoding/ripping, it is lot faster than X3.


I suppose overclocking is not easy with X4 810 as this is not black edition....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2009)

ah okay. i thought you weren't going to overclock.

yep. not as easy as that for X3 720. and looks like it gets stuck at 3GHz. 

so, stick to X3 720


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2009)

X3 720BE + MSI 790GX+DDR3


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 17, 2009)

^^+1


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 17, 2009)

@desibond, Can we bargain with Golcha computer at SP road...Do they reduce prices after bargaining? or any other shop in SP raod where I get discount?....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2009)

Not much bargaining you can do at Golcha but you can try. What I noticed is at some places certain h/w will be cheaper but overall you will get almost the same price for entire PC.

check these

1) golcha
2) sagar
3) ankit

Golcha guys are giving onsite support for 1yr and after 1yr it will be usual warranty from manufacturer(for free) but am not sure how effective their support will be.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 17, 2009)

Any online sites which we can trust and deliver in Bangalore (Incase if I dont find any item at SP Road.)?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2009)

computer warehouse (MG Road). bit costly but they take care of all the issues. you need not run to the service center.


----------



## Krow (Jun 17, 2009)

*@ VenkiP4* Should u choose a DDR2 setup, go for GA-MA-790GP-UD4H as Ds4H has all six 6 sata ports facing the sky. They'll be blocked if u choose to use a second GPU later.

Else go for DDR3.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 18, 2009)

GA-MA-790GP-UD4H

this board is really worth very hard one , i just dropped my sharped screw driver in the mobo still only small scratch but nevermind works cool , solderings & capacitor are much well placed


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 18, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> *@ VenkiP4* Should u choose a DDR2 setup, go for GA-MA-790GP-UD4H as Ds4H has all six 6 sata ports facing the sky. They'll be blocked if u choose to use a second GPU later.
> 
> Else go for DDR3.



Thanks for suggestion.  I am planning to go for DDR3 setup....

@desibond,   Golcha qouted me the following prices.​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*         [FONT=&quot]MOTHER BOARD: MSI 790GX[/FONT]      MSI
         9500 ONWARDS
          [FONT=&quot]X3 720BE PROCESSER[/FONT]      AMD
         7000
          [FONT=&quot]RAM 2x2GB DDR3[/FONT]      HYNIX
         3400
          [FONT=&quot]GTX *260 / 275* GRAPHICS CARD[/FONT]      PALIT
         11000 / 13500
          [FONT=&quot]500GB HARDDISK SATA[/FONT]      WESTREN   DIGITAL
         2900
          [FONT=&quot]DVD WRITER[/FONT]      SAMSUNG
         1000
          [FONT=&quot]EA 650 SMPS[/FONT]      COOLERMASTER / CORSAIR
         4000 / 5800
          [FONT=&quot]Elite 334[/FONT]      COOLERMASTER
         2500 ONWARDS
          [FONT=&quot]2233SW LCD MONITOR[/FONT]      SAMSUNG
         10300
          [FONT=&quot]KEYBOARD + MOUSE G1[/FONT]      LOGITECH
         1500

I think the price prices are OK. What do u say?
Should I wait for GFX card, or get GTX260/275? the price difference is 2500 only...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2009)

I would take Transcend instead of Hynix. Did you check cheapest price of Corsair/OCZ DDR3 memory?

Palit GTX275 for 13.5k is a very very good price. 

Writer they are giving OEM samsung. Get everything except the writer there. Get Samsung writer that comes in a box. you may need to search a bit for that.

Everything else looks good. For PSU, ask if they can get you GlacialTech (atleast by preordering). 
Motherboard, you may need to bargain to get the price down to 9.2k


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 18, 2009)

when ordering GlacialPower be specific on the model no. GP-AL650AA is 4.5k at Lynx...the AL650A is not a gud model...look out the difference for the A and AA, don't make a mistake!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 18, 2009)

PALIT GTX 275 comes with 216 unified cores , i mean the 1 month back GTX 275 palit comes like so dont buy GTX 275 from palit , evga GTX 275 is best out there


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 19, 2009)

We can not crossfire two NVIDIA cards(GTX 260)...right?
Then I think its better to choose ATI card....as I have plans to do crossfire whenever needed.....wat do u say?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 19, 2009)

no you cannot crossfire. for that you need to have SLI mobo based on nVidia north/south bridge.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 19, 2009)

desiibond said:


> no you cannot crossfire. for that you need to have SLI mobo based on nVidia north/south bridge.


So is it better to buy HD4850/4870?
between Golchaa has Transcend DDR3 2GB costs 1700....they have glacial tech PSUs also....gonna buy tomorrow....only the GFX is pending....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 19, 2009)

two mobos with nvidia chipsets that have SLI
MSI K9N2 Sli Platinum
Asus M4N72-E

both are AM2+ boards and support DDR2 and X4 940


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 19, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> How good is this Logitech G1 Gaming Desktop Combo ? Does it have any gaming related features ? Is the mouse responsive enough for demanding FPS games ?
> 
> PS: Curious since I'm going to need a keyboard/mouse combo soon once I get my desktop/laptop.



no serious gamer will actually go for Logitech G1 gaming combo.

it is better to buy a Logitech mx518 mouse (1600dpi) which comes for ~Rs.1300 + a keyboard for Rs.500.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 22, 2009)

brought the system on Saturday....
Thanks to everybody who suggested me the configuration....
Playing CRYSIS again.....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 22, 2009)

congrats. can you post config and prices of components.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 22, 2009)

will post tomorrow.....have some work pending.....
@desibond...thanks yaar....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 22, 2009)

Conga !!


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks...
@desibond I went with DDR2 confgi as MSI790GX MB is not available in the market....
I have purchased following...from Golchha...
GA-MA-790GP-UD4H - 9500/- (I am sure I have spent more here...cant do anything as Ankit & Golchha quotaing the same price)
AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition - 10000/-
Corsier DDR2 2 GB 800 Mhz x 2 - 4000/-
Palit GTX 260 -11000/-
WD 500GB - 2700/-
SAMSUNG 2233SW - 10000/-(Display is truly awesome....watched my fav movie Terminator 2....its rocking)
LOGITECH G1 - 1500/-
AL-VS4121 - 2700/- (I did not expect such a rocking sound from it....value for money)
CoolerMaster Elite 334 - 2500/-
Corsier 450VX - 5000/- (Glacial Power GP AL 650AA is not available...but 650A is available...did not get it as "j1n M@tt" suggested)
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/1490/img2179n.jpg

*img401.imageshack.us/i/img2179n.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 23, 2009)

@ VenkiP4

u copy cat - everything is same as mine !! Yup Congrats Dude 



> GA-MA-790GP-UD4H - 9500



Too much , i bought it for 8000/- 2 weeks back 




> Corsier 450VX - 5000



The PSU price is very very High 3.9K 


As Glacial 650 & ANTEC EA650 availability is very very less


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

@venki, no UPS?

also, put that Woofer close to the wall and you will get more boom


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 23, 2009)

yup.
woofer shud be placed on floor, orelse the table will vibrate producing continuous boom instead of punchy bass.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 23, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @venki, no UPS?
> 
> also, put that Woofer close to the wall and you will get more boom



Thats Mobo box  - gigabyte free edition for good sound effect


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 23, 2009)

@ @ VenkiP4

Do u have enough power supply with VX450 , check with full load 

i heard that Phenom 2 940 + GTX (or) HD 4870 performs with VX450 will neck performance ????


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 24, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ @ VenkiP4
> 
> Do u have enough power supply with VX450 , check with full load
> 
> i heard that Phenom 2 940 + GTX (or) HD 4870 performs with VX450 will neck performance ????


I have not faced any problem as I am playing crysis at 1900*1028 all high settings....



desiibond said:


> @venki, no UPS?


yeah...no money no UPS....


desiibond said:


> also, put that Woofer close to the wall and you will get more boom


will try that.....



dOm1naTOr said:


> yup.
> woofer shud be placed on floor, orelse the table will vibrate producing continuous boom instead of punchy bass.


yeah, this is true....table is shaking when bomb exploded in CRYSIS...love the bass.....


----------

